# Gerbils In Need of Homes



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Here at Indy's Rascals Gerbil Rehome we have a few Gerbils still in need of good homes. For various reasons, some of our animals are not suitable for rehoming at the moment but these are ready and looking for a forever home.

Please note - No animals will be rehomed until after the New Year, however reserves can be put in place. As Christmas time is pretty busy in households, we feel it's not fair on our Gerbils to move at this time as it may be a little unsettling for them. We hope you understand our reasoning as to why this is the case.

Scout, Gulliver and Travis

Lilac, Black and Black. All are around 1 1/2 years old and are a bonded trio. They would need a tank of around 3 feet in length at least or a converted RUB (Really Useful Box) of 145 Gallons.

Paquito, Robbie and Rory

2 X Golden Agouti, 1 X Spotted Golden Agouti. All are around 1 year old and again would need the same type of housing as described above.

Pictures to follow :thumbup1:

If anyone is interested please do get in touch. We are located in Dundee in Scotland but do rehome nationally if homechecks and transport can be arranged.

Here is the link to our website if anyone wishes to look http://gerbilsociety.com/indysrascals/about/


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Here are the pictures

Group 1

Paquito









Robbie









Rory









Group 2

This was taken when they were youngsters as these guys never stay still long enough to snap a decent pic!

Scout, Travis and Gulliver (Lilac)


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi 

I will very much like to offer 2 gerbils a forever home

Universal Blessing

Blue Moon


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello and thank you for replying.

Could you possibly let me have your email address so we can talk about it that way. 

Nicki


----------

